

California Professor Leads a Methamphetamine Ring, the Police Say - jcwentz
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/03/us/03professor.html?src=me&ref=general

======
ghshephard
Life imitating Art? Isn't this pretty close to the basic plot device that is
"Breaking Bad?" You just have to wonder if one is influencing the other...

~~~
andrewljohnson
We're only missing a reason to empathize with the anti-hero, unless maybe this
guy has cancer too.

